
4chan users triangulate the location of LeBouf’s Flag - serg_chernata
http://www.barstoolsports.com/barstoolu/4chan-users-find-the-secret-location-of-shia-leboufs-he-will-not-divide-us-by-using-flight-patterns-and-star-maps-steal-it-and-replace-it-with-a-make-america-great-again-hat/
======
clubm8
I liked this thread better yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13845657](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13845657)

------
zitterbewegung
Much better link [http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-03-10/weaponized-
autism-s...](http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-03-10/weaponized-autism-
stupid-shia-labeouf-livestreams-hwndu-flag-remote-tennessee-field-)

------
Nexxxeh
I can understand why you didn't link directly to the Heat Street article. But
as it was lifted pretty much wholesale, you should probably have just linked
the source.

[https://heatst.com/tech/he-will-not-divide-us-livestream-
pla...](https://heatst.com/tech/he-will-not-divide-us-livestream-placed-in-
middle-of-nowhere-but-4chan-still-found-way-to-troll-it/)

Not least because the Barstool Sports one is missing that final verification
image of the "He Will Not Divide Us" flag with a timestamped /pol/ post-it.

~~~
chipperyman573
>I can understand why you didn't link directly to the Heat Street article

I've never heard of Heat Street before, why wouldn't you directly link to
them?

~~~
Nexxxeh
Right now on the front page, I'm seeing:

>"Battle of the Shirtless Leaders: Justin Trudeau v. Vladimir Putin - It’s a
global game of: ‘Who’s hotter?’"

>"Vatican Reeling As Priests Suspected of Gay Orgies and Visiting Swingers’
Sites - Lurid claims against men of the cloth who are supposed to be
celibate."

>"Wall Street Bro Caught ‘Humping’ Fearless Girl Statue - Proof sexism is
alive and well?"

I think they're also the "outlet" that "broke" the story about "Obama tapping
Trump's phones."

------
hirundo
Clever. A coup. But really, big deal. This is an art project about
perseverance, right? Just put a static background behind the flag and try
again. Unless maybe He already divided them.

~~~
qzxvwt
Yeah if anything /pol/ is driving the success of it as a catalyst for thought,
they're keeping it relevant and worthwhile. Idk much about Shia's intentions
but never underestimate an artist's awareness of how such things can play out.

~~~
synicalx
I dunno, he seems pretty unhinged - just look at that photo of him at the
diner. Apparently he's also been spotted prowling around at all hours of the
night carrying a baseball bat, someone spotted him with their drone.

